# "Ditters"



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Having read threads where it seems having the last word is of prime importance, I was reminded of the practice of 'ditting' during silence periods......

If memory serves, it seemed most prevalent around the Indian Coast. I have never met anyone who admitted to doing it (I never did) but having the last 'dit' sometimes lasted most of the three minutes.....

Strange how memories come back...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It was something that I never heard in the 80s.

Certainly never on the Aussie coast.


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

remember it well 69/71 in channel


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't say I ever heard it anywhere; obviously I was always in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Recall it in early 60s. One idiot would start it, followed by others of the same ilk, like a spreading disease. Even worse were the "superior" types jumping in with "QRT SP".


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bit like CQ de Bla Bla Bla Bla QRU? K

Followed by lots of QRU's

Bored telegraphists !


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

In a way this reminds me of early morning radio calls when I was serving in N. Ireland. Listening in, one would suddenly hear in a low voice "I'm bored." This would be shortly followed by another voice of "Me too.". Shortly afterwards would be "I'm f****** bored!"

The Operations Centre would then come on with, "Will the last caller identify himself."

The reply would come "Not on your life." Or some other such reply.

Unfortunately, there was one R.A.F. Policeman who had a broad Geordie accent who was easily recognisable, and got caught out on a number of occasions.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

jaydeeare said:


> In a way this reminds me of early morning radio calls when I was serving in N. Ireland. Listening in, one would suddenly hear in a low voice "I'm bored." This would be shortly followed by another voice of "Me too.". Shortly afterwards would be "I'm f****** bored!"
> 
> The Operations Centre would then come on with, "Will the last caller identify himself."
> 
> ...


I believe the standard reply to the challenge was " I might be bored, but I'm not stupid."


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> I believe the standard reply to the challenge was " I might be bored, but I'm not stupid."


Yes, amongst many. Others included, "You must be p***** if you expect that."

Now I must rack my brains and go back 35+ years to remember any more.


----------

